# Cat enclosures



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

After losing Lulu and thankfully getting her back after a very traumatic time for both of us, I've ordered this enclosure (size 4 ft x 8 ft x 6 ft high) to put on the patio, to be entered through the catflap in the house wall.

cat enclosures - Dog kennel and run, cat kennels and cat runs for sale.

So when I'm away the cats will not have freedom to roam around any more, which I had previously thought was safe as I have a catminding service visit twice a day.

What I am wondering, though, is how they will take to it, especially Bertie who is an outdoor boy by nature, and also whether Layla, the bossy one, will block the entrance to stop the other two getting out there? I've heard that so called free range battery hens in a barn often have one or two hens that guard the exit to the outside world and I'm wondering if my cats will behave the same way.

I'd be really interested to hear of people's experiences on this. I think delivery time is 10 days so I shall soon be finding out!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Im sure once they get used to the pen they will love it , Our boys took to it so well and every morning now wait at the door to be let out into their run, they even wanted to be out there when it was snowing last winter, something you may like to add is a couple of shelves as all cats like to be up high , but the best reason of all is you know they are safe and secure..good luck with them in their new run............CHRIS.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

raggs said:


> Im sure once they get used to the pen they will love it , Our boys took to it so well and every morning now wait at the door to be let out into their run, they even wanted to be out there when it was snowing last winter, something you may like to add is a couple of shelves as all cats like to be up high , but the best reason of all is you know they are safe and secure..good luck with them in their new run............CHRIS.


Thanks. I will still let them out for a while during the day when I am at home but when I'm away they will be restricted to the house and the run. I hope it's big enough for three. Like you say, some shelves will give added interest. It comes with a free cat kennel, too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thats very expense, I just had one made on ebay for me and it was only £80 with delivery


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> thats very expense, I just had one made on ebay for me and it was only £80 with delivery


It was the cheapest I could find in the size I needed (4 ft x 8 ft x 6 ft high). I must admit I ordered in a panic after Lulu's ordeal, I just didn't want to risk anything like that happening again, but some of the runs were four figure sums! Mine is £319 and comes with a free kennel thrown in, not that I need any more cat kennels. Delivery is included too, whereas some companies seem to add at least £50 for that.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

If you knew someone that could have built one for you then it really s a very easy project and you would have saved yourself a couple of hundred pounds too . when i built ours i bought a garden shed £99, a nd then spent about another £100 on weldmesh, timber etc etc and here's a pic of our pen for the boys............CHRIS.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thats what Ive done, bought a 6ftlong 6ft high, 4ftwide shed pre treated etc, it has levels we have put it in, cat tree, toys, litter tray, 2 beds, blankets, broom, water & food and floor space lol, then the run I had built added onto it, 6ft high 4ftwide & 4ftlong for now, but we can add more onto it, they are only £15 each the panels.

I raelly suggust looking on ebay for a run as these people build them for a living you buy it right from them


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

raggs said:


> If you knew someone that could have built one for you then it really s a very easy project and you would have saved yourself a couple of hundred pounds too . when i built ours i bought a garden shed £99, a nd then spent about another £100 on weldmesh, timber etc etc and here's a pic of our pen for the boys............CHRIS.


Wow, that's fabulous. I shall just have to comfort myself with the thought that £319 is cheap at the price if it keeps Lulu safe and prevents a recurrence of what happened last week (kicked by children, ran away, dumped over the main road by people who got fed up of her hanging around, spent days searching frantically for her).


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I raelly suggust looking on ebay for a run as these people build them for a living you buy it right from them


I've already ordered and paid for the enclosure, but if at some point I decide to extend it then I shall definitely look on ebay for something more economical.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im glad you are happy with it but first thing i thought was OMG she has been ripped off  I would want it to come with a marble floor for that price


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i really need something like that for mine, buying a shed and adding a run sounds like an excellant idea.:thumbsup:_


----------

